# C&C instructors, list them here!



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Please list conceal and carry instructors you would recomend and contact information, also upcomming class dates would be welcomed, I am in the Fargo area. The last one I contacted would not give me a straight answer as to when and where classes would be held. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Took my test about a year ago at Sportsmans Warehouse. Don't know if they still use the same instructor but class was well run and wouldn't hesitate to recomend them.


----------

